# Horacio Lavandera, pianist



## estefaniareyes

Let me introduce you an excellent Pollini's student. His name is Horacio Lavandera and he was fortunate to work closely with Pollini some years ago in the Chigiana di Siena and the Luzern Festival, where he took several interesting seminars and beautiful classes. At the meantime, Horacio won the Umberto Micheli prize in Milano in 2001, at the age of 16, and a year later he played at Concerto Winderstein in Herkulesaal (Muenchen), achieving a great success, Wigmore Hall ( London), Joradn Hall ( Boston), etc.

Here you can find some of his most exquisite performances:

Ravels Gaspard de la Nuit from Radio France, Paris:






Stockhausen 11 (as a Pollini's student is a great stockhausen interpreter):






Chopin, Fantaisie Impromptu






Schubert Impromptu op 90 no 4






I hope you like it!


----------

